# I give up on My Nintendo



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 20, 2016)

So, for about half a year now, I've been collecting My Nintendo points, mostly through Miitomo.

Well, Miitomo got old fast and the only rewards are discounts on games that are either rubbish or would be half the price on Amazon.

Also, I just found out today that the points expire. To avoid losing about 1000 points a month, I guess I'll just convert them to Miitomo items, even though I don't use it. Great.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 20, 2016)

I stopped playing Miitomo. I lost motivation on grinding those Platinum Points because of the lack of interesting rewards asking you to earn these points aside of Miitomo items and discounts.

That being said, you could simply just try earning 120 Platinum Points by doing those weekly, which takes much less effort than doing the My Nintendo missions on Miitomo.
On every Monday, you log on eShop once, go on Miiverse once, go on Nintendo.com with your Nintendo Account logged in and click on the stray platinum coin in My Nintendo homepage.

120 Platinum Points doesn't seem to be much, but you can stack up to 480 in one month, and 2880 in 6 months. That would be enough, assuming that these types of reward are the only ones that will be offered.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 20, 2016)

I miss the old version. Where you can trade in those points for actual items. I remembered getting some pretty cool stuff that way. Now, I just check it periodically for themes. Although, I am sorta trying to rack up points to get the Xenoblade 3D discount.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 21, 2016)

Until the Switch, I expect very little to come from MyNintendo besides silly Miitomo rewards and the occasional themes. I mean as much as I complained about all the awful Club Nintendo prizes (folders and shoe strings???), at least those were physical and you weren't likely to have those already. Discount coupons for titles most fans will probably own is pretty lame. Even lamer that the GOLD coins are for similar discounts. Why is the currency we're spending actual money to earn worth nothing?


----------



## Yoshisaur (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm hoping when the Switch comes out there will be more useful stuff. It does suck that they expire


----------



## HatakeSage (Nov 21, 2016)

I didn't like the Miitomo app after a while.
Randomly answering questions that almost nobody seemed to even comment or like on seemed quite boring to me.
Decorating my character was fun, but if I was gonna do that, I may as well just go make a mii on my 3ds


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 21, 2016)

Honestly Miitomo was already dead around May / June and then when Pokemon GO came (this one is dead since August) Miitomo got basically killed.

Its fun how Ninty released Miitomo on Mexico when Miitomo died already , gotta ****ing love Nintendo


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 23, 2016)

HatakeSage said:


> I didn't like the Miitomo app after a while.
> Randomly answering questions that almost nobody seemed to even comment or like on seemed quite boring to me.
> Decorating my character was fun, but if I was gonna do that, I may as well just go make a mii on my 3ds


It's not as bad if you have some friends on there as it can act as a conversation starter. I only had one who stayed on for any length of time but it was nice to read his comments on my answers. He stopped using it after a month of no internet connection so now it's just me, lol.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 26, 2016)

I played Miitomo by myself without any friends, and it got boring very quickly. I gave up on My Nintendo about a month after launch. I miss Club Nintendo, it was pretty decent for what it was.


----------

